# NRW plant weitreichendes Bikeverbot in den Wäldern!



## sun909 (7. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
für die, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:

Unsere Landesregierung plant eine Gesetzesnovelle, nach der in *ALLEN Naturschutz- UND Landschaftsschutzgebieten-in NRW ist das fast flächendeckend in den Wäldern der Fall-*ein faktisches MTB/Radfahrverbot eingeführt wird 

Näheres findet ihr hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nrw-plant-weitgehendes-radfahrverbot.763155/

Jetzt sollte sich jetzt JEDER mal überlegen, ob er durch Mitgliedschaften in der DIMB o.ä. den Bike-Verbänden genug Power verschafft, um diesem Unsinn rechtzeitig entgegenzuwirken!

Es gibt eine geschlossene IG für die, die mitarbeiten wollen, diesen Unsinn zu verhindern!


grüße


----------



## Mountain77 (7. August 2015)

Ich wollte das Thema auch gerade teilen.
Hoffe, dass das Thema schneller gegessen ist als in Hessen oder BW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (7. August 2015)

Tja, liebe Leute, dass kommt davon, wenn man grün wählt!


----------



## sun909 (7. August 2015)

Na ja, 
da werden sicherlich eher weniger grüne Vertreter des Forsts und der Jagd ihre Finger im Spiel haben...

Ist ja Sommerpause, da kann man es versuchen, solche Sachen durchzukriegen im Schatten von Griechenlandkrise und Co...

Wichtig ist, dass wir hier ALLE den A... hochkriegen und aktiv werden. 

Schreibt euren MdL (Mitglied des Landtages) an, eure lokalen Tourismusbehörden usw. 

Es gibt eine IG für die Leute, die sich engagieren wollen, dazu. 

DIMB wird sich da engagieren, braucht aber auch Unterstützung in Form von Mitgliedschaften (schlappe 24€/Jahr).

grüße


----------



## nippelspanner (7. August 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na ja,
> da werden sicherlich eher weniger grüne Vertreter des Forsts und der Jagd ihre Finger im Spiel haben...



Das habe ich ja auch gar nicht geschrieben!
Der Gesetzentwurf geht auf unseren Landesumweltminister Remmel von den Grünen (die Partei!) zurück.
Dieser hat sich mit dem neuen Landesjagdgesetz erst mit den Jägern angelegt und jetzt sind als nächstes wir Biker dran. 
Dies führt zu dem Kuriosum, dass Jäger und Biker plötzlich einen gemeinsamen Gegner haben.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. August 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Dieser hat sich mit dem neuen Landesjagdgesetz erst mit den Jägern angelegt und jetzt sind als nächstes wir Biker dran.


Richtig!
Aber hinter den Bikern, die in aller Variation im Lande NRW nun einmal sehr sehr zahlreich aktiv sind, steht auch die Industrie und Tourismusbranche welche ein grosses Interesse an deren Kaufkraft hat. Und davor wird selbst ein Herr Remmel irgendwann einknicken und ein Gestz formulieren was es uns ermöglichen wird auf den bekannten Wegen mit unseren teuren Bikes weiter zu fahren....


----------



## Mountain77 (7. August 2015)

Hi Leute, am Besten im Haupt-Thread weiter diskutieren.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nrw-plant-weitgehendes-radfahrverbot.763155/


----------



## Mountain77 (7. August 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls kann gerne in der zugehörigen IG mitdiskutiert werden!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/neues-landesnaturschutzgesetz-nrw.941/


----------

